# Angry Joe Screams at The AFL-CIO ....81 Million Votes My Behind, More Like 81 Votes Period.



## thirteenknots (Jun 14, 2022)

This guy is a 100% head case.


Joe Biden, Screaming: "I Don't Wanna Hear Any More Of These Lies About Reckless Spending" - YouTube




Even the Golden " Child " Obama knew Biden was a screw up and a walking
disaster.

*Obama Tried to Warn Us: ‘Don’t Underestimate 
Joe’s Ability to F— Things Up’*
Former POTUS urged Biden not to run, was concerned he would 'embarrass himself'


----------

